# Vortex Ranger 100p



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a Vortex Ranger 1000 for sale. Range finder is only a couple months old and was used on my archery deer hunt. Im asking 300 obo. I would possibly trade towards a duck boat or mud motor. I am also listing a Viper Spotting scope that a deal could be made on as well.






























Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------

